# 25.10.2010: Neues vom DAV-Bundesverband



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2010)

*5.10.2010: Neues vom DAV-Bundesverband​*
Gespräch mit der Fraktion DIE LINKE im Bundestag  --- Am Donnerstag, den 21. Oktober 2010, fand im Bundestag ein Treffen zwischen Politikerinnen und Politikern der LINKEN mit Vertretern des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. (DAV) statt. 

DAV-Präsident Günter Markstein und Vertreter der 
Landesverbände Berlin, Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt nutzten diese Gelegenheit, um ihre Sicht auf Gutes und Verbesserungswürdiges in den Fischereigesetzen der Länder darzulegen und um auf allgemeine Probleme mit dem Zugang zu Gewässern, den Bemühungen um die Durchgängigkeit und die Renaturierung der Gewässer als auch den Wiederansiedlungsmaßnahmen für bedrohte Fischarten hinzuweisen.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=240&Itemid=252


----------

